# 1T usb external HD not connecting via usb2[SOLVED]

## madchaz

Good day all,

I'm trying to get my external HD to work properly on one of my gentoo boxes. However, it connects using usb1 instead of usb2. 

```

kidboo ~ # lsusb

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 059f:1018 LaCie, Ltd

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

The drive does work with usb2 on my windows machines. The root usb up shows as 2.0, so I'm a litle bit confused. Any help would be appreciated

----------

## eccerr0r

Does it connect via USB2 if you disconnect it and reconnect it?

if yes: likely the ordering of loading ehcd_usb and the usb1 driver is wrong, need to load usb2 first.

if no, you need to get the ehcd_usb driver loaded/build into the kernel.

If still no (and this is not likely the case for you since apparently it works in Windows using the same usb port) - some older computers have usb1 and usb2 ports that are distinct - some usb ports will not use usb2 due to how it's designed.  This case, have to use a different port.

----------

## madchaz

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Does it connect via USB2 if you disconnect it and reconnect it?
> 
> if yes: likely the ordering of loading ehcd_usb and the usb1 driver is wrong, need to load usb2 first.
> 
> if no, you need to get the ehcd_usb driver loaded/build into the kernel.
> ...

 

Actually, you're right on the third try. Problem was that the "on board" usb ports (the one next to the mouse/etc) are only usb1. Only the ones that plug in the midle of the board with a cable and a back plate are usb2. Plugged onto those and it went from crawling to at least walking fast.

----------

